# Break It Off In Cookie Cutters



## Flanders (Mar 9, 2016)

*This morning’s post mortem on yesterday’s corpse tell me that Republican dinosaurs are thinking “To hell with Tea Party Conservatives, we can win with Democrat crossovers.” *

What a short, strange trip it's been for Donald Trump's conservative supporters. Ever since the Goldwaterite takeover of the GOP, the party has tried to convert voters to conservatism. This orientation has sometimes led it to follow a “better to be right and lose” axiom — hence Goldwater's disastrous defeat in 1964. Now we seem to have tipped in the other direction, thinking it's “better to be wrong and win.”​ 
GOPers for Trump would rather win than protect conservatism
       By Jonah Goldberg
       March 8, 2016, 5:00 AM

GOPers for Trump would rather win than protect conservatism​
*It still comes down to “To hell with the presidency. Conservatives must get enough seats in Congress to break it off in Trump’s ass the same way conservatives should always do to a Democrat.” There is no other way to break media’s grip on the country. Bush the Elder, and Bush the Younger, proved that media presidents are produced with the same cookie cutter that makes Democrats.

Never forget that Donald Trump is a media pick:  * 

Ask yourself why the media gave Trump so much free coverage from day one? Answer: Free coverage made him look like a shrewd businessman turned politician. I laughed every time I heard a media mouth ask: Why he is getting so much face time? I never found out who they were asking because they were the ones doing it.   

   Trump can no more be trusted by conservatives than the other media choices that bit the dust —— Bush and Christie. The other wannabes never had a chance to begin with. Rubio and Kasich are the final two obvious media choices still standing. After they drop out the media will get Trump. Basically, conservative voters were the marks in the sweetest con game media pulled since they sold FDR four times, and that was before television.

U.S. Prime Grade Horse Manure​
*If Trump does not bury Tea Party Conservatives Mitt Romney will: *

As WND reported Tuesday, if Trump wins both Ohio and Florida, stopping him from gaining 1,237 delegates in the remaining GOP primary contests will be difficult, if not impossible.

   By pushing votes for Cruz, Rubio or Kasich, Rove appears to be angling for a “brokered” or “contested” nominating convention in which all delegates would be free to vote their preferences if the first ballot fails to produce a winner.​
Karl Rove plotting to make Mitt Romney president?
       Posted By Jerome R. Corsi On 03/08/2016 @ 9:24

Karl Rove plotting to make Mitt Romney president?​
*Clearly, Rove & Company think their loser will win the second time around by getting the Democrats that Trump is claiming. Either way I can only repeat what I’ve said many times since 2009. A supermajority of conservatives in both houses, or either one, is the only way to shove it so far up every president’s ass the media will lose credibility. 

Hell, with enough conservatives in Congress they could even eliminate the advertising tax deduction that feeds everybody in television. One example: 100 senators run for election over 6 years —— 435 representatives run ever two years. Winners AND LOSERS advertise. That amounts to television raking in roughly 100 billion advertising dollars every six years. That does not include the money television gets from state and local elections. My best guesstimate says that television pockets a TRILLION political advertising dollars every 10 years.  And they get it for doing nothing more than sell the filth in government. Had a majority of Americans purchased medicine as poisonous as the Clintons, and the Chicago sewer rat, the parasites in television would be the only ones still alive.  

Incidentally, a substantial chunk of political advertising money is spent on presidential elections. In addition to political ads, ask yourself “Who the hell is paying for all of the political campaign bullshit filling up the air time in-between product advertising?” *


----------



## Flanders (Mar 15, 2016)

Flanders said:


> Winners AND LOSERS advertise.





Flanders said:


> In addition to political ads, ask yourself “Who the hell is paying for all of the political campaign bullshit filling up the air time in-between product advertising?”


*Check the charts in this article if you think there is a free media:*

Measuring Donald Trump’s Mammoth Advantage in Free Media
   By NICHOLAS CONFESSORE and KAREN YOURISH
   MARCH 15, 2016

http://www.nytimes.com/2016/03/16/u...mps-mammoth-advantage-in-free-media.html?_r=0​
*The second chart tells you how much unspent money the losers are keeping. Those millions can be used to buy political influence in various ways. *

What Happens to Leftover Campaign Money?
     By Mary Pilon
     Nov 4, 2008 11:36 am ET

What Happens to Leftover Campaign Money?​


----------

